# Atv Plow Newbie



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey all!

I am planning on getting myself an ATV to help with snow residential snow removal. I have little experience with them, and would like to pointed in the right direction. I need a machine that will be able to push a plow 48 to 54" (60 is wide for some of my walks). I would like something around 500cc to have a little extra power, and would most likely go with a moose country, or cycle country state plow, as I really love the extra height.

Now, my question is what is the cutoff for the amount I should be paying for an atv like a foreman. What condition should it be in? What is the cutoff for acceptable price, amazing price, and downright suspicous price? Any features I should look for?

Can somebody also give me a link to an auction or listing on Ebay of a quad they would buy if they were in my situation? Don't want to screw up and buy a pos.

Thanks for taking the time and reading this,
Tim


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

i have a 60" county blade on my grizzly 700. while the machine pushes the blade w/out a problem, i wouldn't get a county blade again. it won't float up at all when you hit the bank. i used to have a regular 60" blade on my old machine that would come up a bit and would allow you to push the snow higher up the bank. i think it's because the county blade is heavier than a regular blade. that being said, they do work, and work well, but i would like the blade to float up a bit when i hit the bank instead of doing a dead stop.

your 500cc machine size range is fine, i would say 450cc minimum. and 4wd of course. price wise, it all depends on year and condition. my neighbor just bought an 04 honda foreman with a 52" plow for $2500. it had a fair amount of miles on it, but it was still in great shape and ran very well. the guy who owned it used it mostly for plowing and a little trail riding. look for signs of abuse.. roll overs, cracked plastics, bent bumpers or handle bars, and most of all look for signs of the machine being sunk. open it up and look at the air filter. look underneath for small rubber drain tubes (they're clear in color). look for water or debris in those. also, if the machine itself is lifted with big mud tires on it, chances are it's seen some water. look at the rubber boots on the axle cv joints. look for tears, cracks or signs of wear. if you blow a cv joint, they're pretty spendy to replace. take it for a ride and see how it runs. if it idles well, takes off well, or if it spits and sputters. check out the plow blade, mount and winch. look for signs of abuse. bent mounts etc. make sure the winch is in good working order. look at the relay, make sure it isn't all corroded or rusty. they're typically under the seat or directly behind the winch on most models.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

to add.. check the oil in it too. check for color, see if it's been kept up. also check for white, milky color. signs of water.


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually I would prefer to buy the plow seperate and use an ATV that has never been plowed with before.

Are there any models that are better for plowing than the others? eg. Foreman, big bear?

Also, if I put a cab on my quad, won't the snow build up on the "windshield" and prevent me from seeing anything?


Lastly, what is the output of an average atv alternator? I would like to run a full light setup, with either a large unit like a whelen responder on top of the cab, or many little 3-6 led body mount leds. I would also love to have a heater. Will an alternator handle all of these? I am planning on getting a hand lift mount, so that will be saving me some juice...


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

dt5150;1257798 if you blow a cv joint said:


> If you take it to the dealer yes, but otherwise it is no more than $100 depending on what you need and your time. Messy work sometimes, but not hard at all. Even if you need a whole new axle it isn't that bad. CV boots about $15. The hardest part about removing an axle is the retaining ring doesn't always want to pop, but there are home made techniques that make it easier. eBay has many reputable dealers selling name brand axle replacement parts at good prices.


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

What do you all think of this? http://northwestar.ebayclassifieds....an-es-450-4x4-atv/?ad=8590915&msg=OUT_OF_AREA

Just an example of something I would be looking into price wise...


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good to me for a Plow Quad them Honda Foremans are great for plowing.
I have run an 02 foreman for snow removal since 02,
been a great machine for me and has taken a licking and kept ticking,
years and Miles on that machine?
I got a 03 foreman last spring for $3,600.00 though that was at the dealer with 3 month warranty and it had 2100 miles.

in your link the front tires look to be smaller in height than the rears I would make sure there the same size front and back the rear's can be wider without no difference but they need to be the same diameter front and back. Older Honda 300 and the rancher 350 is another matter but the foremans are matched front and back for tire height.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

a honda will always cost more but its for a reason they hold their value, i plowed 62 miles this year, but i still haven't figured out if it registers reverse gear mileage, if not double it hahaha my drive and across the street =62 miles lol i wonder how many i spun on there


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

I plow and have never had trouble with a 2003 polaris 330 magnum 4x4. I do big lots to not just drives, never had a single problem.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about Polaris Magnums? I found one for cheap with transmission problems. I'm wondering if it's worth pursuing.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

EWSplow;1663345 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Polaris Magnums? I found one for cheap with transmission problems. I'm wondering if it's worth pursuing.


what year Magnum and how cheap is cheap?

I dont' know anything about them.\

all I could tell ya is to due a search for Polaris forums'
I know highlifter.com has forums for each brand of ATV

good luck


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

1998, $500 with a plow. I wouldn't normally buy anything with a plow already on it, but it's cheap.


----------



## sm04257 (Dec 19, 2009)

i have a foreman with a 50 inch moose, the machine is a 99 and i have been using it for several years plowing with no trouble, hondas seem to last in this area better ,the second is polaris


----------



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

something to think about is the bigger machines are heavier and have more mass behind them to move snow. I have an 08 Polaris 500 and an 08 Arctic Cat 650 TRV. Both work really well. Though the polaris is shorter and can turn around in a drive way a lot easier.


----------

